# Alan Thrall Fixes your Rounded Deadlifting Back



## NbleSavage (Feb 10, 2016)

Beard Level = ZZ Top


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

Good video. Thanks.


----------



## {'Calcul08'} (Feb 10, 2016)

Yeah, he's great with sharing tips and how to tutorials. Wish more kids knew to youtube him - saw a trio of teen boys the other day - my back was starting to hurt for them. :/


----------



## mickems (Feb 10, 2016)

I never seen his vids before. very cool. When I deadlift, I clench my cheeks,  pretending that I am in prison and, trying to send the message that, I am not open for business. Notice I said "pretend"? lol.


----------



## jojo58 (Feb 11, 2016)

LMFAO..... Mickems I was in belair today and next door the cops blew some dude away.... DAFUQ don't go to paneras


----------



## saltylifter (Feb 11, 2016)

Damn that beard is amazing. 
Very good info on lifting. So many people destroy the back. A must watch


----------



## TRUSTNME (Jan 4, 2018)

Another Great read.  Never knew these site posted reads like this.


----------



## Rivere Stelanos (Jan 5, 2018)

Great video.


----------

